Ask HN: What APIs do you use the most? - jonathan-kosgei
======
philip1209
For [https://MoonlightWork.com](https://MoonlightWork.com):

\- Segment (backend event tracking and frontend management of things such as
Google analytics)

\- Intercom (frontend customer chat)

\- Stripe (payments)

\- Slack (we use the Api to correspond chat users with user accounts, and to
create private channels for ongoing jobs)

\- Sentry (error tracking with lots of additional information)

\- Kubernetes (local and production application hosting setup)

\- Contentful (CMS for our blog)

\- Imgix (CDN that resizes photos on the fly - which we use for profile photos
and logos)

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
We use a lot of the same stack. I particularly love imgix and stripe.

------
rwieruch
Not the most, but pretty important for me: Purchasing Power Parity [0]

\- [0] [https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-
parity](https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-parity)

~~~
CameronNemo
Are VPNs able to skirt this?

~~~
rwieruch
Yes. In the end I hope that it's only the minority of people exploiting it and
that it does more good for the people who cannot afford to pay for something.

------
nikivi
I love using AwGo library
([https://github.com/deanishe/awgo](https://github.com/deanishe/awgo)) to make
Alfred workflows in Go.

Wrote an article about how to write Alfred workflows in Go too here:
[https://medium.com/@NikitaVoloboev/writing-alfred-
workflows-...](https://medium.com/@NikitaVoloboev/writing-alfred-workflows-in-
go-2a44f62dc432)

------
gregthompsonjr
An internal API that I truly hate because of how poorly written it is. I’m
probably going to rewrite it and quit.

~~~
mrfredward
This made my day.

------
matt_oriordan
For [https://ably.io](https://ably.io) (Ably Realtime)

\- Stripe (payments)

\- PipeDrive & Intercom (CRM integration)

\- Zapier (some automation between systems)

\- Rollbar & Sentry (error tracking)

\- AWS S3 (file storage)

\- AWS Route53 & CloudFlare (DNS)

\- AWS EC2 APIs (Infrastructure provisioning)

\- AddSearch (search)

\- Freshdesk (tickets)

\- Sendgrid (email)

\- Google Recaptha (captcha)

\- APILayer (tax)

\- Monitis & Uptrends (monitoring)

\- Browserstack (browser automation)

We use 100s of services ([https://blog.ably.io/94-tools-you-need-to-grow-your-
startup-...](https://blog.ably.io/94-tools-you-need-to-grow-your-startup-
ed5505ced995)), but I've only listed the key services where we integrate with
their APIs.

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
You use vatlayer.com?

------
andyjohnson0
.net's System.Web and System.IO. Most of the code I write seems to use them
somewhere. They're quite old, and not particularly well factored by modern
standards, but I like their straightforwardness.

------
silentOpen
POSIX

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Heh. Especially true if we allow indirect to count, since I'll bet the vast
majority of the web APIs upthread are hosted on *nix.

------
segmondy
POSIX, stdlib

------
forkLding
Social Login APIs such as the FB api for apps I've published

------
syntheticcdo
AWS SDK

